# Protein Bars



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

I had a quick look on the forums but i couldn't spot anything about protein bars on the first page or two.

What are peoples general thoughts? I've tried the CNP bars (choc orange) which taste good enough and contain something like 16g of protein? I hear that you lose something like 25% of this naturally, so you're not even getting the amount advertised on the bar.

Are there any better bars with better value, preferably with even more protein in? (and decent protein too).


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at Extreme nutrition mate,


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

i think with bars taste plays a big factor, it doesn't matter how much protein it packs if you cant eat the thing with out wanting to throwing it back up


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

SpiTFirE said:


> i think with bars taste plays a big factor, it doesn't matter how much protein it packs if you cant eat the thing with out wanting to throwing it back up


Seconded!

A lot of stuff out there is truly awful. If you want your protein in bar form, presumably youd want it to be a tasty snack, since with a lot of protein bars itll take you a few minutes to get through it.

Ill say this, I had a Pro Mass bar a couple of years back as I was on holiday in the south and I had run out of my protein powder. Ended up trying a CNP one. It took me half an hour to go through it. It was rock hard, disgusting and every chew rehydrated this thin, sweet runny crap inside it, which tasted awful. However, the other night after boxing my friend threw me a CNP flapjack and it was a completely different story, I loved it. Finished that bad boy in a couple of minutes. Same brand, completely different experience across their range.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Bars and flapjacks are a completely different animal which cannot be compared, one is oats with a little protein and quite a lot of fat - hence the nice taste. The other is (or should be) designed to give as much protein as possible whilst tating as good as possible.

I'm going to say this much on it, you've got to try our Extreme Nutri Bars. 25g protein and the taste is really good, the bars are quite moist and are very easy to eat - too easy in fact!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Bars and flapjacks are a completely different animal which cannot be compared, one is oats with a little protein and quite a lot of fat - hence the nice taste. The other is (or should be) designed to give as much protein as possible whilst tating as good as possible.
> 
> I'm going to say this much on it, you've got to try our Extreme Nutri Bars. 25g protein and the taste is really good, the bars are quite moist and are very easy to eat - too easy in fact!


I have tried these and think they are a 1st class product, well worth buying.

But I still prefer acme bird seed.

beep beep.


----------



## Iefke (May 6, 2011)

For me, it doesn't get any better then ABB's cookies & Cream Steel Bars. They taste so good, and the flavor is right on. Tastes just like cookies and cream. 16g of protein too. Sure, it has 22g of sugars, but I'm not looking for an overly nutritional bar. I want something better for you then a candy bar in-between a meal. The bars that are low in sugars suck IMO. I am all about the taste, and a decent amount of protein.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

CNP protein bars are quite nice in my experience


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

do you guys use protein bars as just a 'snack' to munch on, or with the intent for additional protein as they're quite expensive compare to fruits n stuff..


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

i used to love the cnp ones, then i got food poisoning (not from the bar) and they were the last thing i ate so now the thought of them makes me feel sick, i get free maximuscle bars but i have to be staving to eat one as they taste like chalk


----------



## Tomkins (May 17, 2011)

Not the cheapest but phd growth 50 bars are the best hands down for me for the ingredients


----------



## preparde (May 19, 2011)

I tried a few different bars but I gotta say that my favorite taste wise has to be dymatize elite gourmet protein bars because they have 3 really good flavors. Cookies and cream, chocolate fudge & chocolate peanut butter. As for nutritional value, they vary between the bars as they have different ingredients but they still taste great.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Tomkins said:


> Not the cheapest but phd growth 50 bars are the best hands down for me for the ingredients


I gotta agree!

Protein bars, for me, are a third choice though. I would always go for proper food first, failing that a top quality shake, only if neither of these were possible would i go to protein bars. So far my favs are

PhD Growth 50 chocolate fudge

Peak Body Pro-50 Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Ive tried alot of protein bars..... and by far the best has to be: MET RX protein plus or MET RX collassal 100 (MRP) - taste is fantasic, specially the MRP's.


----------



## Peacemaker (Jun 6, 2011)

Meal Replacement Protein Bar With Energy Balanced SmartCarbs, Dietary Fibre and a comprehensive range of Vitamins and Minerals Food Type Dietary Supplement With the ever-increasing busy lifestyle of people.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sci-mx protein flap jacks £1.47 @tesco apple and caramel or yoghurt and honey MMmmmmm


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

You loose 25% of the protein naturally, so you don't even get what's advertised......that has to be a new one.

I've munched my way through many a box of Extreme Nutri bar's. I guy who comes into my gym is always buying them to have with a wee cup of tea :tea: CNP flapjacks I feel sick thinking about them.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just 'sampled' a Sci-Mx apple & caramel one whilst dashing round Sainsbo's. Didn't think it was anything special but it certainly gave my jaw a good workout!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the Cnp bars.

I only buy them when they are on sale at Bodybuilding Supplements & Sports Supplements, Maximuscle Reflex USN Then they are good value too.


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

I've tried quite a few nd i like syntha 6 bars the best but to be honest i wouldn't include them in my every day diet - sure they taste good nd contain protein but most also have heaps of fat and additives - they're convenient in an emergency or as a treat but surely whole foods are better day to day?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

BSN, Syntha 6 powder is only 55% protein, it's full of fats and carbs to make it taste so nice, it should be a treat not the mainstay of someone's protein drinks. It's always students, fatties and young guys who've been duped by the big marketing budget or BSN logo in the ring at the UFC!

True Mass is more of the same, so are their bars. Nice tasting stuff does sell, it just doesn't bring the results.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you discontinued your line Doug? Haven't seen the bars on the site for a good while now.


----------

